# Pit Boss 700FB .... considering PID .... need more info



## Bill W. (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi everyone.
New forum member here and first post.
As the title says, I'm considering a controller upgrade to my 700FB. I'm tired of the wild temperature swings on the stock controller. Right now I'm doing a pulled pork at 225 but my remote monitor is telling me that the temps are swinging between 310 and 140.
The weather is pretty cold .... around 0°C .... that's 32°F. So I expect a wider control band but this seems like too much.
I've been researching The Original* Pellet Pro® PID controller and from Youtube and some forum comments it looks like it would tighten the temperature band up quite a bit.

So, my questions are  ....
Has anyone done this upgrade on a Pit Boss 700FB?
If so, is it a straight remove/replace?
The specs on the PID controller require a 2 rpm auger motor...does the PB have that speed?
Any other comments and recommendations are welcome.

many thanks in advance.


----------



## airmec (Mar 31, 2018)

Can,t advise for your grill but I did install a Savannah Stoker controller in a Treager and it was a night and day change easy to install and it performs beyond my expectations. If you go to their Facebook page I am sure you can find info on your specific grill. I liked the SS controller over others since it can be programmed to fine tune to your grill, it's ability to go down to 150 degrees or less and it has a three step cook program (smoke, cook, hold) with all parameters adjustable. With your auger mark the top of the auger and start it timing how long it takes for a rotation that will give you the best answer


----------



## Bill W. (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks airmec, good advice. The auger speed timing suggestion was a forehead slapper. I should have figured that one out on my own :)


----------

